# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  do you like football

## $sTaCeY$

Just thought i'd do a poll on wether people like/dislike to play/watch football

I hate to watch football but i will play football with my little sister   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

yeh i love footie, playing it and watching it!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

In the middle?

----------

